# NOBODY UNDERSTANDS :(



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been dealing with the stomach issues for about a year now, I'm always in pain, constantly belching and having excessive gas, constant stomach gurgling and cramps. Very bad and frequent back pain and just very miserable. Before this started I always wanted to go hang out and do things all the time, now that I'm hurting I just want to stay home where I feel safe. I've been out of a job for awhile because of it and it's REALLY hard to work with my stomach problems. I'm still going back and forth to charity hospital but it takes them forever like they're really not concerned about how I'm hurting all the time and I just want to find out what is going on so that I can treat it and get some relief and my life back. All my friends and family members always say "its all in your head, or you must not have a high tolerance for pain, nobody seems to understand what I feel like from the time I wake up till the time I go to sleep EVERYDAY!! My girlfriends parents think I'm using it as an excuse to not go to work. I would give anything just to be able to feel good enough to go to work everyday. I'm starting to lose hope, I don't know what else to do. They dont understand. Someone please help me, I need some advice. I've done had abdominal x-rays, blood work, barium catscan (without the dye), complete abdominal ultrasound. What else can I do, I'm tired of hurting. Thank you so much, and God Bless.


----------



## 16906 (May 21, 2006)

i know exactly wat u mean, people that dont hav 2 go thru IBS just dont seem 2 understand how it effects ure whole life, i've missed so many social occasions because of my IBS, every1 tinks i'm afraid of social suituations r that its just in my head, people dont understand that i want my life bac! i envy every1 who doesnt hav 2 go thru this, now people, especially family members r just giving me agro, sayin stuff like "mind over matter", easy 4 those without IBS 2 say that...i know this prob wasnt much help but i'm still tryin 2 find an answer 2 all this, just know u can get support 4rm people on this forum because at least they understand even tho no1 else does


----------



## 23524 (May 9, 2006)

I can definitely sympathize I've had digestive problems for months now and it has definitely affected my moods and my family and friends have noticed. Its difficult to explain to people who don't have this problem, so I've stop discussing it with them and if they ask why i bought a particular health food supplement I just say for digestion and I never say its to help with my body odor. I'm going to buy some chlorofresh tomorrow. Hopefully that will give me a better smell and allow me to be included in more social events.


----------



## 14407 (May 8, 2006)

I completely understand. It's like I always have to keep explaining to my family how much the IBS affects my life.....they say they understand....and then a few days later they say well aren't you immune to the pain already.....NO!I can't work either....I can't function when I'm having really bad cramps. All I want to do is cuddle into a ball and cry myself to sleep. It's really difficult for people to grasp the concept unless they are in your shoes.....so we all have to be patient. GOOD LUCK.....and at least you have people to turn to through this website!


----------



## 23524 (May 9, 2006)

Yup, today i noticed that my stool seems to be hardening, sorry to be gross guys. I have tried a glycerine suppository and that helped a little bit but the stool just dribbles out as if something is blocking it. Even prune juice makes my stool a diarreha consistency which is good, but throughout the day i have the feeling like I'm going to go to the washroom but can't quite push the stool out as if it is getting stuck in my rectum. I'm going to see the doctor today and tell her my symptoms. I also haven't told my parents yet about my symptoms because they're tired of hearing about my digestive problems.


----------



## 21627 (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

Tibby that was rude.







But I guess it's better then your sales pitch about your MLM product.


----------



## 15341 (Jul 5, 2006)

I SO know what you guys mean!!! until you have to suffer it there is no way you can tell what it is like, it literally takes over your life, personally i wake up each morning dreading how i am going to be. I hate getting up in the mornings and i am so glad when i get to bed each night, but end up going to bed and laying there praying that i will be OK through the night it is horrible


----------



## 13872 (Aug 4, 2006)

i know exactly what you mean, before i found out that i have ibs i actually had a normal life,now everyday i have to wake up thinking when this problem will ever go away. i feel like i am loose hope. i know exactly how you all feel, i am new to all of this,so i am praying one day this illnes will just go away where i will never have to rember ne of it agen. its tking over my life so much i never imagnd myslf to go thru nethin like this.i just want a cure whc actually will help me,iv tryd many,nufing seems to be working for me at the moment,pls helpxx hafi


----------



## 16698 (Aug 9, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by cookienkikin:I've been dealing with the stomach issues for about a year now, I'm always in pain, constantly belching and having excessive gas, constant stomach gurgling and cramps. Very bad and frequent back pain and just very miserable. Before this started I always wanted to go hang out and do things all the time, now that I'm hurting I just want to stay home where I feel safe. I've been out of a job for awhile because of it and it's REALLY hard to work with my stomach problems. I'm still going back and forth to charity hospital but it takes them forever like they're really not concerned about how I'm hurting all the time and I just want to find out what is going on so that I can treat it and get some relief and my life back. All my friends and family members always say "its all in your head, or you must not have a high tolerance for pain, nobody seems to understand what I feel like from the time I wake up till the time I go to sleep EVERYDAY!! My girlfriends parents think I'm using it as an excuse to not go to work. I would give anything just to be able to feel good enough to go to work everyday. I'm starting to lose hope, I don't know what else to do. They dont understand. Someone please help me, I need some advice. I've done had abdominal x-rays, blood work, barium catscan (without the dye), complete abdominal ultrasound. What else can I do, I'm tired of hurting. Thank you so much, and God Bless.


Hi I feel ur pain







... I was wondering if u're feeling any better ????


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

nope, still the same ole stuff, hurting all the time


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

I am so sick of hearing that "It's all in your head" BS.


----------



## 23524 (May 9, 2006)

Same here, its too easy for doctors to say its all in your head when they aren't familiar with ibs.


----------



## 18906 (May 4, 2006)

I've been suffering with IBS-D for about 13 years and I tried the, "it's all in your head" approach. It didn't work. I've been on so many SSRIs and too many benzos to list! I was walking around like a zombie and still had D all the time. I've also been in therapy for all this. It's so frustrating!Rick


----------



## 21171 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm sure happy I found this web site. It addresses all of my pains, feelings, and frustrations. At times I want to end it all, but reading the suicide entries have helped. I also am so frustrated with people not understanding why I can't work and why I miss so many social & family functions. Living with pain & diarrhea 24/7 can be all-comsuming of my mental & physical energy. I think one thing that keeps me going is a wonderful, understanding & patient husband. I know my mother-in-law hates me for not being a good wife to her son and because he has to work two jobs so we can get by. When she calls and finds out I'm sick, she comments, "Do you still have that?" I have told her and many others that there is no cure - people just can't or don't believe it. I also firmly believe my GP DR doesn't fully understand - no one seems to fully understand unless they suffer from IBS. I know too that the stress of dealing with all of this just makes IBS worse. I'm just happy I have found you all. It makes living with this much easier to bare.


----------



## 23524 (May 9, 2006)

Hang in there, sometimes it gets to be very stressful for me as well. I just started a new job and I hope that things work out with my digestive system.


----------



## 14399 (Sep 12, 2006)

After hearing how you guys are all loosing jobs to IBS problems, it seems like they honestly don't give a ****, wow its pretty pathetic that they dont' care.Hearing all this makes me want to give up and stop trying and **** my life away.


----------



## 20409 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey Hafa:Just read your Post re: "Can't Take it Anymore" Crohn's Blog â€" and I hope you are doing better. I am 43 and have had Crohnâ€™s since I am about 20. I was a very active guy in great shape with a cool girlfriend â€" and then after I got diagnosed I was a freaking weirdo â€" so I can relate. I donâ€™t know how old you are but I am guessing late teens or early 20s and you are learning what everyone eventually learns â€" that is â€" we all eventually get/have â€œsomethingâ€ wrong with us. I know it seems, way too disproportional at the moment but once you figure out how to deal with it â€" you will see that it will make you stronger. I felt exactly as you did but then I saw some amazing things start to happen â€" most important of which was how cool my friends were about it. As a result, I became cool with it and my friends respect me probably more than most people they will ever meet in their life. What they donâ€™t know is that my strength actually comes from them. This may not seem like a fair conciliation but please trust that it is VERY valuable and in a strange way it make you VERY special. I write a Blog about how I deal after I wrote a funny Book about it (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0759604738/sr=1-2/qid=1153853431/ref=sr_1_2/102-3573170-9696903?ie=UTF8&s=books ) . You may find my Blog funny and comforting so check it out and hang in there. The blog is at www.hospitalpatient.com


----------



## 20475 (Nov 20, 2006)

I totally agree with bgutzy! Without this forum, I was starting to feel like I had lost my purpose for living. This IBS has totally run out of control. I have had it since I was 8 (I am now 26). For the mostpart, I have found ways to deal with it, but I am in the middle of a horrible flair up. Months of avoiding social situations, feeling anxious about eating, and spending more time in the bathroom than anywhere else. Also lost my teaching position as a result. I would not wish this upon anyone, but unless you have it, you cannot fully understand the scope of how it negatively impacts someone with IBS. My parents still say, "Oh, are you sure you







won't eat beef? Well you don't know what you're missing". It's so frustrating! I will avoid any trigger like the plague, but still people cannot understand and think I'm just a finicky eater. Glad to know there's a place to vent where people can identify!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

I hear ya, Eowyn! Sometimes our loved ones can be so frustrating -- they love us (which we do appreciate), but they are just SOOO painfully clueless!! and no, i wouldn't for one second wish that they have it, either -- just wish that they understand a little more...


----------



## 23524 (May 9, 2006)

Yup, sometimes I wish people would be more sensitive. I'm seeing a gi specialist next year and hopefully he can give me more info about what is going on with my GI system.


----------



## 15636 (Aug 3, 2005)

you aint lyin!! ive given up trying to explain to people what ibs /fibromyalgia is i just give up NO ONE UNDERSTANDS unless they have it.


----------

